# Free Fuel for Horse Owners! Burn Horse Manure!



## Hacker130 (26 November 2008)

Have you heard about how you can dry horse manure to make fuel bricks to burn in an open fire or log burner? Here is the article that explains it....

http://www.equinecompare.co.uk/docs/BurnHorseManure

I just need a log burning stove now - save a fortune on heating bills!


----------



## MrsMozart (26 November 2008)

Hm. Wonder if it smells like horseys....


----------



## mandk (26 November 2008)

What a fantastic idea!  

We have 4 horses - hey this is a first, horses saving us money?!

Only thing we lack is a fire though - hmmmm


----------



## Cahill (26 November 2008)

has anyone on here tried it?sounds a bit time consuming.we have villager stoves(a multifuel and a wood one).


----------



## Sooty (26 November 2008)

I'll be getting one of those! Not sure about actually using it though...


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (26 November 2008)

In my geography lessons at school (admittedly about wobbles-lips years ago) I was taught that Bedouins in Arabia have been doing this with camel dung for centuries! Not many trees out there.


----------



## ISHmad (27 November 2008)

Hiding this thread from OH, otherwise we'll have mountains of horse manure bricks building up outside our house I reckon!


----------



## shiresrus123 (16 January 2009)

anyone had a go? we have some piling up and drying out, have tried some little dry bits and it burns well, doesnt smell at all, so rather excited to go large scale! LOL


----------



## Dizzykizzy (16 January 2009)

There was loads of discussion about this on another forum last year or maybe even the year before! people were very inventive in making their bricks but the main problem was they were just taking too long to dry to anything possible to burn I think. Even in greenhouses and warm places (like France!!)


----------



## deb379 (12 May 2009)

You could use a cement mixer to get the right consistency if mixing with water and sawdust, be easier than manually doing it.


----------



## Aru (12 May 2009)

Hmmm sounds like a good idea bit like burning turf!!i do wonder how they would get them dry enough to burn tho...and i wonder would the quality be affected by by the horses diet...forage based better than high concentrate....not exactly a new idea tho the Mongolians have being doing it for years!


----------

